#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Raveland

## DJ_marc

Heey

Ik ben een beginnende drive in show. en heb ondertussen al wat leuke dingen alleen heb ik nog geen goede boxen set. Nu heb ik deze zien staan. 
[CENTER][/CENTER]
Is dit een goed set om mee te beginnen. Het is voor kleine feesten zo tot de 250 man niet meer. is het merk een goed merk?. Koop ik nu niet iets en wat over 1 jaar al van ellende uit el kaar valt?. 

Groetjes Dj Marc

----------


## GoTMoRe

Ik geef je 1x spelen met dat ding en dan dondert hij van ellende uitmekaar.

Als je serieus bezig wilt gaan koop dit dan asjeblieft niet, en koop gelijk wat goeds plaatsvan dat je volgende week weer wat nieuws moet kopen! hooi je alleen maar geld weg netzo als ik.. ( kom nu aan met mn 3e set speakers, in 1 jaar, en ditkeer wordt het wel van een goed merk die zeker 5jaar kunnen uithouden! ) 

En 250man redt je al helemaal niet..

Wat is je budget als ik vragen mag?

----------


## DJ_marc

Me budget is niet meer dan 200 euro en ik heb al versterkers.
Wat is dan wel een goed set of goede boxen.?

----------


## MarkRombouts

met een budget van 200 euro vragen om een kwalitatief goede set om maarliefst 250 man van geluid te voorzien ?

dit gaat in mijn ogen nooit lukken.

ik heb sinds kort een HK elias setje en ben er nog niet van overtuigd of ik daarmee de 250 man ga halen. deze set kost ongeveer 3200,00 en is daarmee dus ruim boven je budget

----------


## djjef

Kijk naar dit soort merken geen conrad spul alstublieft, leuk voor in je huiskamer maar als je echt een beetje onroad wil gaan begin dan alstublieft niet hier meer  :Confused:   :Smile:  

Vriend van mij heeft die troep ook nou het klinkt voor geen meter en het valt van elende uit elkaar  :Frown:  

Merken,

Dap
Behringer
Cerwin Vega
HK Audio
JBL
Mackie
Phonic

Dat zijn de beginers merken suc6

Gegroet Jeff  :Smile:

----------


## GoTMoRe

> met een budget van 200 euro vragen om een kwalitatief goede set om maarliefst 250 man van geluid te voorzien ?
> 
> dit gaat in mijn ogen nooit lukken.
> 
> ik heb sinds kort een HK elias setje en ben er nog niet van overtuigd of ik daarmee de 250 man ga halen. deze set kost ongeveer 3200,00 en is daarmee dus ruim boven je budget



Ikzelf ben bezig met een setje EAW LA118z baskasten en FR192z tops bijmekaar te krijgen, met nodige versterking. Kosten? zon kleine 10.000, is 2jaren plan.. 

en ik denk dat 250man daar wel mee moet lukken..Maar veel meer denk ik ook weer niet..

----------


## lifesound

ik vraag me af wat dit onderwerp in het "Live forum - foto's" doet?
Hoort dit niet in het "Drive In" forum thuis ...

----------


## jaspertje

ik heb zelf een soord gelijk setje aleen dan niet van corad en iets duurder
merk: proel
ook top en bass
koste 1500 euro

mvg jaspertje

----------


## TARGET

Doe jezelf en ons een plezier, koop dit spul niet, leuk voor je verjaardag in de huiskamer maar meer ook niet...

Ga flink sparen, lees veel en doe als je wat meer te besteden hebt wederom een vraag 'welke luidsprekers moet ik hebben??' en je zult zien dat je beter geholpen wordt.

Hier kunnen we nix serieus van maken.

Succes!

----------


## Break the silence

voor 200€ kan je misschien net wat achtergrond geluid van slechte kwaliteit voorzien voor 250 personen ...

Een versterker heb je al? Wat voor iets? Niet dat we je veel kunnen helpen want voor 200€ heb je nauwelijks 2 kleine topjes...

----------


## hokkie

Vertel eerst us wat voor versterker je hebt vermogen enz.

Ga op zoek op marktplaats ofzo om iets goedkoop te vinden met een beetje vermogen nieuw kopen krijg je daar niks goed voor tip spaar door.
Of vraag het aan sinterklaas :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jaspertje

raveland zijn leuke speakers voor huiskamer feestje met 25 man


mvg jaspertje

----------


## Dr. Edie

Het zal wel een skytec ampje zijn (ook zo begonnen...) waarmee ik ooit dacht makkelijk de JBL SF25's mee aan te sturen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ik zou die 200 Euro niet uitgeven, gewoon sparen.. Haal ergens wat HiFi speakers vandaag, misschien heeft je pa wat op zolder staan..

Bovendien ga jij echt voorlopig geen feesten doen voor 250 man, anders had je ook wel het budget ervoor om goede apparatuur aan te schaffen. 

Raveland is natuurlijk niks om serieus mee om te komen, gevoeligheid van niks, kwaliteit van niks én natuurlijk een geluidskwaliteit van niks. Het enige wat enigsinds gaan zijn die dubbel 18" baskasten, maar die zijn behalve erg lomp ook nogeens erg goedkoop qwa afwerking en componenten (wat wil je voor 't geld..) en dan die led's erin :Frown:  

200 Euro kan je misschien 2de hands nog een setje oude Peavey's ofzo met geluk uithalen, máár de vraag is of je versterker het trekt.

De Dap MC15's zijn wel aardig om mee te beginnen, en binnen je budget.

----------


## jaspertje

ey
ik zou ook gaan voor de mc 15 of mc 12
komt voor het geld redelijk geluid uit

mvg jaspertje

----------


## DJ_marc

Dus dit is wel een goed set tot 75 man. :P of gewoon voor klene groepen???

Groetjes Marc

----------


## speakerfreak

met 2 x mc15 gewoon std feestjes tot 40/50man

----------


## DJ_marc

maar dit set is dus wel goed voor minder dan 75 man en voor thuis gebruik en kleine zalen???

Marc

----------


## Dj Maarten

Ik weet niet hoevaak je een set voor 250 man nodig hebt. In de verhuur kun je voor 200 euro bij de meeste bedrijven wel een leuk setje huren wat in die buurt komt. Maar deze troep moet je absoluut niet kopen. Koop pas geluid als je zeker weet dat het zichzelf terugverdient. Zolang dat niet het geval is moet je het gewoon huren. 
Je kunt misschien wel investeren in een wat kleiner setje, bijvoorbeeld iets wat tot 100 man gaat ofzo. Zorg dan dat je dit doet van een merk wat je ook ergens kunt huren. Dan kun je er zo een paar baskasten bij zetten.
Succes ermee!

----------


## vasco

> Dus dit is wel een goed set tot 75 man. :P of gewoon voor klene groepen???
> 
> Groetjes Marc







> maar dit set is dus wel goed voor minder dan 75 man en voor thuis gebruik en kleine zalen???



Lees je nu wel wat er staat geschreven door andere mensen en wil je gewoon hartnekkig vasthouden aan die Raveland rommel of begrijp je niet dat de mensen jou de genoemde Raveland *ENORM* afraden?

Ik sluit mij van harte bij deze mensen aan, begin niet aan die Raveland rommel maar spaar door zodat je kunt kijken naar iets deftigers. Je kunt ook gewoon huren en de prijs aan de klant doorbereken. Waarom zou je alles zelf willen hebbn in eigendom als je niet eens het budget hebt voor goed spul. Ik heb zelf ook niet alles in eigen beheer kan ik jou zeggen. Ik heb een paar mengtafels, FX racken, microfoons, etc. in eigen beheer maar speakers en versterkers huur ik ook zodat ik kan a[FONT=Arial]nticiperen [/FONT]op het formaat/soort ruimte en aantal bezoekers.

----------


## Dj_rOyy

250 euro als budget?
Das beetje weinig voor een set van 250 man.
k denk dat je toch moet gaan sparen naar de 500 dan heb jj een klein beginners set. :Smile:

----------


## jaspertje

> maar dit set is dus wel goed voor minder dan 75 man en voor thuis gebruik en kleine zalen???
> 
> Marc



 
heb je al feestjes dan waar meer dan 75 mensen komen?

begin gewoon zoals iedereen begind (klein)
raveland zou ik niet aan beginnen even doorsparen

heb even op je site gekeken
-hoop niet dat ik je versteker heb gezien 


snap trouwens niet dat je wel geld hebt voor een martin mania en niet voor een paar goede boxen


mvg jaspertje

----------


## DJ_marc

Nou ik was ook eerst van plan om goede boxen tekopen. alleen toen heb ik ff gekeken enzo. En aangezien ik niet zovaak draai op feesten en ik het heel leuk vind om met wat licht effecten aan te rommelen heb ik eerst die martin gekocht. En daarna wou ik verder sparen voor goede boxen.Maar ik begrijp dat dat Raveland prut is. Oke. Dan zoek ik dus een setje voor tenslote 100 man. Hoeveel wat heb ik dan nodig en wat is dan een goed merk. En heeft er iemand ervaring met het merk: NJD. Gebruikt iemand dit merk??

Groetjes Marc.

----------


## jaspertje

nooit van gehoord heb je foto's/specs van ?


mvg jaspertje

----------


## GoTMoRe

Er zijn veel goeie merken met goeie speakers en slechte speakers. 

bijvoorbeeld JBL.. je zou zeggen topmerk met topspeakers. Naar mijn mening dus niet zo. Zeker met de budget reeks ( JRX ) Kwalitiefs niks beter dan een beste dap ( en nou niet iedereen met een JRX luidspreker in de aanval gaan.. ), maar toch staat er dan een grotere naam op die de prijs ook flink doet stijgen!

Je kan kijken naar een goede dap ( AX reeks, kwa geluid en kwalitiet zowaar hetzelfde, als het al niet beter is, als de JBL jrx, en toch staat hier dap op en kost het 2x minder, gek hé? ) 

Enige probleem van deze serie is het redement weer, het gaat namelijk niet echt hard en je moet erg veel neer zetten voor het gewenste resultaat dat je mag verwachten in een ruimte geschikt voor 100man.
Zegmaar ( om even een vergelijking te maken.. ) dat je 1 JBL JRX 18" sub nodig hebt per kant.. Voor hetzelfde geld heb je 2 AX15b subs, die beter klinken en 40euro goedkoper zijn totaal, maar je hebt er wel 2 nodig om hetzelfde effect te bereiken..

Je kan bijvoorbeeld kijken naar HK, eeerg leuke kasten. Dap AX zijn er kopieen van, welles waar klinken ook hier weer de Dap's beter en kosten minder, MAAR de HK's hebben veeel meer power in zich ( scheelt gauw zon 3db per luidspreker.. ) 

Je kan ook kijken naar iets echts serieus, maar denk dat dat al snel buiten je budget valt.

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Er zijn veel goeie merken met goeie speakers en slechte speakers. 
> 
> bijvoorbeeld JBL.. je zou zeggen topmerk met topspeakers. Naar mijn mening dus niet zo. Zeker met de budget reeks ( JRX ) Kwalitiefs niks beter dan een beste dap ( en nou niet iedereen met een JRX luidspreker in de aanval gaan.. ), maar toch staat er dan een grotere naam op die de prijs ook flink doet stijgen!



Nou, het leuke is dat ik vind dat deze speakers wel kwalitatief (gebruiksduur) stukken beter zijn, ik heb ze dus ook (SF25) en al heel wat keren tot het uiterste mee gedraaid (dikke 1200 Watt op hun kiezen) en het geluid bleef heel goed, tuurlijk niet te vergelijken met duurdere type's, maar voor drive-in meer dan prima.

Ook vind ik de geluidsdruk vaak stukken hoger liggen, dan als voorbeeld de AX serie van Dap. Tot slot idd het merk, JBL, als iemand je huren wilt, of je moet een bandje uitversterken staat een merk gewoon 10 x beter dan een merkje als DAP, tis zo.. Zelf de DAP RW15, MC15, PR-reeks en ook de AX reeks (die laatste alleen gehoord) maar allen beginnen BEHOORLIJK slecht te klinken wanneer je het RMS-belastbaarheid overschreidt, en nog niet zo'n beetje ook.. Vooral de RW klonk ONGELOOFLIJK slecht, ook de AX is, wanneer die (te) zwaar belast word geen pretje. Bovendien is de geluidsdruk om te huilen.. Leuk voor kleine café zalen etc, meer niet.. Terwijl ik met de JBL's in grote zalen, en zelfs openlucht probleemloos gedraaid heb.. 

Dus niet geheel mee eens :Wink:   Iedereen is zeer welkom om te komen vergelijken.. Tot slot heb ik ze meer dan anderhalf jaar, en kapotte drivers, ofzo? Nopes.. Niets.




> Je kan kijken naar een goede dap ( AX reeks, kwa geluid en kwalitiet zowaar hetzelfde, als het al niet beter is, als de JBL jrx, en toch staat hier dap op en kost het 2x minder, gek hé? )



Ooit gehoord naast de JBL's ? Nee? Ik wel. Ze klinken idd iets beter (valt wel te overzien..) maar de geluidsdruk (gevoeligheid) ligt bij JBL velen malen hoger (iig voor het gehoor) 




> Enige probleem van deze serie is het redement weer, het gaat namelijk niet echt hard en je moet erg veel neer zetten voor het gewenste resultaat dat je mag verwachten in een ruimte geschikt voor 100man.
> Zegmaar ( om even een vergelijking te maken.. ) dat je 1 JBL JRX 18" sub nodig hebt per kant.. Voor hetzelfde geld heb je 2 AX15b subs, die beter klinken en 40euro goedkoper zijn totaal, maar je hebt er wel 2 nodig om hetzelfde effect te bereiken..



Daar heb je het al natuurlijk, je moet er 2 neerzetten, en er staat dan DAP (zoals ik zei, voor de gebruiker misschien niet zo belangrijk, maar sommige klanten zien liever merk..). Ook weet ik niet hoe het zit met de levensduur, de Dap RW18B baskistjes hoor ik vaker kapotspelen, JBL's (gek maar waar) nog nooit een klacht over gehoord.

Kortom, ik vind de JRX heel goed voor het geld, hoge gevoeligheid, flinke belastbaarheid (eerlijk opgegeven) met (zeker voor budget speakers!) een hele hoop reserves, én je hebt een merk-box met hogere restwaarde...

----------


## GoTMoRe

( even zonder quote om niet te lezen post te voorkomen ) 

Ik bedoelde eigenlijk dat ik het zonde vondt dat JBL deze speakers maakt terwijl ze niet eens zo gek veel beter zijn dan een beste dap. Alle goedkopere klasses van dap buiten zicht gehouden, en even alleen over de AX. 

Ik denk ( durf dit echter niet op eigen ervaring te beweren ) dat een dap wel degelijk bij NORMAAL gebruik net zo lang kan mee gaan als de JBL. De hogere rest waarde is een feit, door het naampje JBL. 

Het grote dat euvel is ook idd zoals je zegt, hoe meer vermogen hoe sneller je ze kapot speelt. Voor zover ik weet lopen er weinig serieuse jongens met gezond verstand rond met een RW setje om ze heel te houden. Meer het groepje dat de skytec gekloot gewent is, en er niet voor terugdeinst flink in de clip te gaan en even 1000 watt op een 180watt dap drivertje te gooien. 
Dan kan ik je ook wel vertellen dat hij er binnen 3maand mee uitscheit :Wink: 

Ik heb de JRX en de Dap echter WEL naast mekaar gehad :Big Grin: 
En vondt de dap eigenlijk op alle kanten beter klinken. De JBL's gaan harder, maar dat bedoel ik ook met dat verhaal over die 2 dap sub's. 

Zolang je een dap normaal behandelt kun je er net zolang plezier van hebben als een JBL, maar je moet idd niet teveel vermogen erop zetten.

Ik denk echter wel dat er beter te krijgen is voor het geld, want voor 200euri 3db meer redement vindt ik beetje te ver gaan :Embarrassment: 

( Zoals je zegt over de goedkopere/overige dap series kan ik je niet tegenspreken, ze zijn idd ruk als het erop aankomt het is niet anders.. )

----------


## Gast1401081

> bijvoorbeeld JBL.. je zou zeggen topmerk met topspeakers. Naar mijn mening dus niet zo. Zeker met de budget reeks ( JRX ) Kwalitiefs niks beter dan een beste dap ( en nou niet iedereen met een JRX luidspreker in de aanval gaan.. ), maar toch staat er dan een grotere naam op die de prijs ook flink doet stijgen!
> 
> Je kan kijken naar een goede dap ( AX reeks, kwa geluid en kwalitiet zowaar hetzelfde, als het al niet beter is, als de JBL jrx, en toch staat hier dap op en kost het 2x minder, gek hé? ) 
> 
> .



Altijd leuk als knapen van 16 een wereldtopmerk als JBL gaan afzeiken. 
MercedesBenz is qua auto ook zeker niks...Kom op zeg, kwaliTAtiefs staat JBL gewoon in de top 5 ter wereld...En ze doen het ook pas een paar weken, daar in  Northridge...

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Altijd leuk als knapen van 16 een wereldtopmerk als JBL gaan afzeiken. 
> MercedesBenz is qua auto ook zeker niks...Kom op zeg, kwaliTAtiefs staat JBL gewoon in de top 5 ter wereld...En ze doen het ook pas een paar weken, daar in Northridge...



In ieder geval genoeg ervaring om als 16jarige knaap te weten dat ik het zonde vindt dat een merk als JBL zijn naam afdoet met een serie als JRX. Die dus niks beter presteert als een beste dap, geloof het of niet maar je zult niet veel anders kunnen gaan beweren. Enkel dat hij meer redement heeft. 
En volgens mij heb ik niks gezegt over het merk? enkel over deze bepaalde serie. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Alles wat ik ermee probeer te zeggen is dat je in het budget segment, voor het zelfde geld meer speaker kunt krijgen als bij jbl. 

PS; waar is de reactie van Sis gebleven?

----------


## sis

Ik heb mijn reactie verwijderd !
Met reden !!
sis

----------


## Dr. Edie

> In ieder geval genoeg ervaring om als 16jarige knaap te weten dat ik het zonde vindt dat een merk als JBL zijn naam afdoet met een serie als JRX. Die dus niks beter presteert als een beste dap, geloof het of niet maar je zult niet veel anders kunnen gaan beweren. Enkel dat hij meer redement heeft. 
> En volgens mij heb ik niks gezegt over het merk? enkel over deze bepaalde serie.
> 
> Alles wat ik ermee probeer te zeggen is dat je in het budget segment, voor het zelfde geld meer speaker kunt krijgen als bij jbl. 
> 
> PS; waar is de reactie van Sis gebleven?



Ik wil je zeker niet tegenspreken dat er niet beter te krijgen is, maar om de JRX reeks zwart te maken? Nee. Die 200 Euro zit zeker weten ook in de kast, en niet alleen het naampje.. Ik noem de linnen randen, ferrofluid koeling in HT driver, kapton spreekspoelen, hoge kwaliteits filters (zonder goedkope folie condensator's) en een (vind ik) duurzamere afwerking..

Bij de AX serie weet ik zeker dat ik bij evenhard/veel gebruik als de JBL's de laklaag compleet versleten had, de JBL's zijn welliswaar bekleed máár zien er nog piekfijn uit (ook geen loslatende naden, ingedeukte hoeken ofzo..) dus het geld zit toch ergens in.. Je hebt gelijk dat er veel teveel op kastjes zetten, ik speelde dan wel safe op de RW15's (ik had een Peavey CS800 erop staan, onder de clip) en het klonk heel even leuk, maar na een uurtje klonk het geluid ZOO ruk.. JBL's heb ik de gehele optocht een dikke 8 uur, misschien langer, volluit bespeeld, dik vermogen erop, en gaven ze een krimp? Neehoor, en het geluid bleef (zover als kan...) top.. Dit wel met limiters en processor (DX24).

----------


## Gast1401081

> Alles wat ik ermee probeer te zeggen is dat je in het budget segment, voor het zelfde geld meer speaker kunt krijgen als bij jbl.



jaja. Meer speakers voor het zelfde geld DAN bij JBL, zeker. 

Dit zijn dus de situaties waarom we als modjes vergaderen over de optie om nieuwelingen eerst een paar maand mee te laten lopen om wat kennis op te doen. Pas na die maanden mogen nieuwelingen dan ook beginnen met schrijven... Je geeft de voorstanders van deze optie wel erg gemakkelijk gelijk...

----------


## S500D

Ik ben op dit moment bezig voor een klant de DAP RW12 aan het klinken te krijgen (Wat een k*tkast) die dingen klinken voor geen ene meter zijn ze verschikkelijk schel dat ik nu ook wel snap waarom die krengen ze hard gaan.
Na menige uurtjes met een ultradrive van berhinger gespeeld te hebben heb ik nog enige geluidskwaliteit uit die dapjes gekregen.

Wat heeft dit tot gevolg: het rendament van die dappen zakte zo drastisch naar beneden dat je nog maar weinig volume overhoudt.

Nu vind ik ook dat de JBL JRX redelijk schel klinken, maar dan eigenlijk alleen bij hoge volumes maar dat heb je met een beetje EQ'en zo weer verholpen.

Gr Ron.

----------


## Dr. Edie

> Ik ben op dit moment bezig voor een klant de DAP RW12 aan het klinken te krijgen (Wat een k*tkast) die dingen klinken voor geen ene meter zijn ze verschikkelijk schel dat ik nu ook wel snap waarom die krengen ze hard gaan.
> Na menige uurtjes met een ultradrive van berhinger gespeeld te hebben heb ik nog enige geluidskwaliteit uit die dapjes gekregen.
> 
> Wat heeft dit tot gevolg: het rendament van die dappen zakte zo drastisch naar beneden dat je nog maar weinig volume overhoudt.



Kijk, dit had ik dus met carnaval 2 jaar geleden... Gehuurd door een groep, lekker met twee Dap RW15's en 2 baskisten, heel even klonk het aardig, beetje spelen met de equalizer voor een wat beter geluid, hoe langer het duurde hoe slechter het klinken ging, daarna ging het rendement (heel gek..) gewoon achteruit, normaal is het als je veel zuipt of lang in een ruimte met veel lawaai staat dat je oren dicht gaan zitten, maar niet zo erg als toen! Er bleef niks meer over aan geluid, en dat was behoorlijk voorschut toen :Frown:   Een heel leerzaam begin voor mij, sindsdien Dap afgezworen! (en ja; heb meerdere type's gehad, allen ruk..) de AX gaat, maar hebben weer een rendement van niks.




> Nu vind ik ook dat de JBL JRX redelijk schel klinken, maar dan eigenlijk alleen bij hoge volumes maar dat heb je met een beetje EQ'en zo weer verholpen.



JRX'en klinken natuurlijk niet moeders mooiste, maar zoals je zegt blijft het geluid wel goed, ook na velen uren draaien, en het leukste; ze gaan zo lekker hard :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

Einde discussie over andere materialen,.  graag weer naar raveland terug.

voor de rest van de merken open je maar een nieuw (of oud) topic.

gerard

----------


## jaspertje

het komt er gewoon op neer GEEN raveland kopen


mvg jaspertje

----------


## Dj-Sjors

Maar JBL is wel even wat duurder dan Raveland

----------


## jaspertje

> Maar JBL is wel even wat duurder dan Raveland





je meent het
volgens mij is er ook wel iets kwaliteits verschil

en ze hebben het hier boven over DAP en JBL 

mvg jaspertje

----------


## SSDI productions

[quote=GoTMoRe]Er zijn veel goeie merken met goeie speakers en slechte speakers. 

Je kan kijken naar een goede dap ( AX reeks, kwa geluid en kwalitiet zowaar hetzelfde, als het al niet beter is, als de JBL jrx, en toch staat hier dap op en kost het 2x minder, gek hé? ) 

Enige probleem van deze serie is het redement weer, het gaat namelijk niet echt hard en je moet erg veel neer zetten voor het gewenste resultaat dat je mag verwachten in een ruimte geschikt voor 100man.
Zegmaar ( om even een vergelijking te maken.. ) dat je 1 JBL JRX 18" sub nodig hebt per kant.. Voor hetzelfde geld heb je 2 AX15b subs, die beter klinken en 40euro goedkoper zijn totaal, maar je hebt er wel 2 nodig om hetzelfde effect te bereiken..

Je kan bijvoorbeeld kijken naar HK, eeerg leuke kasten. Dap AX zijn er kopieen van, welles waar klinken ook hier weer de Dap's beter en kosten minder, MAAR de HK's hebben veeel meer power in zich ( scheelt gauw zon 3db per luidspreker.. ) quote]

ten eerste haal je met 2 ax 15b en 2 ax12/ax15 100 man
en heb de pr115b en de ax 15b naast elkaar gehoord en vind de ax15b 10 keer beter en voller klinker de pr115b heeft alleen wat meer vermogen maar dat merk je pas als je ze op een flinke versterker gooid.

----------


## GoTMoRe

[quote=SSDI productions][quote=GoTMoRe]Er zijn veel goeie merken met goeie speakers en slechte speakers. 

Je kan kijken naar een goede dap ( AX reeks, kwa geluid en kwalitiet zowaar hetzelfde, als het al niet beter is, als de JBL jrx, en toch staat hier dap op en kost het 2x minder, gek hé? ) 

Enige probleem van deze serie is het redement weer, het gaat namelijk niet echt hard en je moet erg veel neer zetten voor het gewenste resultaat dat je mag verwachten in een ruimte geschikt voor 100man.
Zegmaar ( om even een vergelijking te maken.. ) dat je 1 JBL JRX 18" sub nodig hebt per kant.. Voor hetzelfde geld heb je 2 AX15b subs, die beter klinken en 40euro goedkoper zijn totaal, maar je hebt er wel 2 nodig om hetzelfde effect te bereiken..

Je kan bijvoorbeeld kijken naar HK, eeerg leuke kasten. Dap AX zijn er kopieen van, welles waar klinken ook hier weer de Dap's beter en kosten minder, MAAR de HK's hebben veeel meer power in zich ( scheelt gauw zon 3db per luidspreker.. ) 



> ten eerste haal je met 2 ax 15b en 2 ax12/ax15 100 man
> en heb de pr115b en de ax 15b naast elkaar gehoord en vind de ax15b 10 keer beter en voller klinker de pr115b heeft alleen wat meer vermogen maar dat merk je pas als je ze op een flinke versterker gooid.



Gooi ze maar eens volopen met een phunk bandje dr achter.. Je gaat gelijk heel anders denken over deze subs. Ik heb totnutoe ALTIJD voor 100man 2 per kant neergezet, met het nodige vermogen erachter. Met 1sub per kant redt je dit simpel weg niet.

----------


## SSDI productions

[quote=Gooi ze maar eens volopen met een phunk bandje dr achter.. Je gaat gelijk heel anders denken over deze subs. Ik heb totnutoe ALTIJD voor 100man 2 per kant neergezet, met het nodige vermogen erachter. Met 1sub per kant redt je dit simpel weg niet.[/quote]

je hebt het nu wel over live-werk en ik heb het over dj werk / disco's en dergelijke, ik heb ook liever 2 18'' subs of 4 15'' per kant maar als je niks anders heb is het met 2 ook degelijk te doen.

edit:
ik zie op je site dat je 2 k112 en 2 rw12 hebt en gebruik je die ook op die 2 subs per kant? zo ja dan zal je echt niet volluit staan te draaien want 2 k112 en 2 rw12 houden nooit 4 ax15b bij.

----------


## GoTMoRe

> je hebt het nu wel over live-werk en ik heb het over dj werk / disco's en dergelijke, ik heb ook liever 2 18'' subs of 4 15'' per kant maar als je niks anders heb is het met 2 ook degelijk te doen.
> 
> edit:
> ik zie op je site dat je 2 k112 en 2 rw12 hebt en gebruik je die ook op die 2 subs per kant? zo ja dan zal je echt niet volluit staan te draaien want 2 k112 en 2 rw12 houden nooit 4 ax15b bij.



1 K112 per kant trekt zeker wel 2 AX15b per kant, mits leuke versterkers erachter. ( Heb deze opstelling alleen nog maar met live werk gebruikt en nog niet met DJ werk, hoe de top het dan trekt weet ik dus niet ) 

Maar zoals je al aangeeft heb je voor live werk en behoorlijke bak laag meer nodig, en voor een DJ. 

De RW-12's worden in principe niet meer gebruikt, te weinig redement en klinken niet lekker genoeg voor een bandje.

----------


## adf

Jullie kunnen veel kritiek leveren over Raveland, maar ik heb zelf de Raveland XCV 1200 aangeschafd voor de drive-in-shows, nou ze blazen echt gewoon goed, goede prijs/kwaliteit verhouding! Ik heb dat setje al een jaar dus niet zeuren a.u.b!!! :Mad:

----------


## DJ-Jan

Bedankt voor deze nuttige kick en je mening..........

----------


## LJKEVIN

Beste "ADF",

Jou toevoeging aan dit jaren oude topic valt niet echt noemenswaardig te noemen wanneer je het mij vraagt.

In "onze wereld" (de wereld van licht, geluid en video) zijn er in allerlei prijsklasses producten te vinden. 
Raveland valt direct weg als we het over semi-professioneel, dan wel professionele audioapparatuur hebben.

Je setje zal ongetwijfeld net zo hard "blazen" als mijn airco, maar denk wel even na voordat je iets post. :Wink:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

Dat je je setje leuk vindt is goed voor je!
Maar omdat je duidelijk geen ervaring hebt met duurder en beter heb je echt geen basis om een waardeoordeel te vormen, met alle respect.
Voor je dus zulke onzin schrijft moet je echt eerst wel beseffen wat er allemaal op de markt is en hoe het zich tot elkaar verhoudt.
Kijk als je met je eerste Lada rijdt dan vind je dat misschien een supertoffe auto voor het geld. Als je later met een Audi/Porsche/Merc/BMW/... rijdt dan zul je echt wel op je mening terugkomen over het algemeen rijcomfort.
Wie een TSX-15 van JB heeft die is daar over het algemeen heel tevreden over. Wanneer die echter op zijn zelfde installatie een Vibe 15 van JB aansluit dan ligt de TSX-15 buiten.
Maar zomaar kwaliteitsuitspraken doen zonder te weten wat er nog allemaal op de markt is, is onzin.

----------

